# I'm Coppin' An Attitude, So I'm Gonna Open A ...



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

http://www.imagehosting.us/index.php?action=show&ident=978602

... on somebody.

dc#: 0305 0830 0001 1765 1978


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

dumonweb said:


> http://www.imagehosting.us/index.php?action=show&ident=978602
> 
> ... on somebody.
> 
> dc#: 0305 0830 0001 1765 1978


LOOK OUT!!!!!!! Tony's on a RAMPAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WTG Bro!!!!!

Ron


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Yup ! 

Thats attitude all right. 

Definately attitude.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

demonweb! everyone duck and cover!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

He's at it again !
Watch out. This should be a doozie!


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

uh oh .... thats a big can!!!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

backwoods said:


> . thats a big can!!!


Sounds like a CUT to me


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

That's too much :r I can't take it here anymore :r 

I just had soup for dinner :r :r


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

Having been on the receiving end of one of Tony's boxes, I can say someone is in trouble. He put's down heavy smackdowns.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

And if he actually send you the can... remember to check and see if it opens.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Get 'em good Tony!!! Nice time for some Christmas Whoopin'!


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

I've actually been on the recieving end of that can. I can only tell you that it still haunts my dreams....................Seriously, If you see a strange package near you then please run away. It's for your own good and safety.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Sounds like a CUT to me


nope...a cut would have been.....

that can o' whoopazz has expired!!!!!


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

backwoods said:


> nope...a cut would have been.....
> 
> that can o' whoopazz has expired!!!!!


NOW ya tell me... I couldn't come up with anything better


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Looks like an Industrial Size Can of WhoopA$$


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

looks like somebody might be needing one of these


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

celticgent said:


> looks like somebody might be needing one of these


HOLY CRAP! Those things cost more than my first car! And probably make more horsepower! :r :r


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

that thing costs more than the first 4-5 cars i owned _alltogether_

course, that might be whey i went through them like batteries


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

celticgent said:


> that thing costs more than the first 4-5 cars i owned _alltogether_
> 
> course, that might be whey i went through them like batteries


haven't you ever heard "buy it once, buy it right"? :r :r


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

nope.

my mantra was:

is it a piece of shit? SURE, I'LL BUY IT!


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

celticgent said:


> nope.
> 
> my mantra was:
> 
> is it a piece of shit? SURE, I'LL BUY IT!


awesome.. I know where you can pick up an old mustang real cheap! (Actually, my mustang isn't a piece of shit.. it just needs a new transmission, that I can't afford to put into it)


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

luckily i got less stupid over the years. :z 

*end threadjack*


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

celticgent said:


> luckily i got less stupid over the years. :z
> 
> *end threadjack*


hopefully, the same happens for me

/threadjack again


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

no soup for you!!!


----------

